# My first thumb sticks



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

I've never had a go at making a thumbstick but have seen some wonderful one's done of late and it's inspired me to put

a couple together.

Chestnut shank and top on one, and the other a Chestnut shank with a Broadleaf Canadian Maple topper. They need to

be cut to size.

The cane/walking stick is Paper Bark Maple, very heavy and a dark heartwood and figuring on the underside. Thanks for looking.

Sean


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great start on the thumb sticks.

Does the paper bark maple grow naturally in your area? I have one I planted in my back yard. Around the Midwest they don't grow naturalized they are all planted as landscape trees. I would like to work with it. It is some unique looking wood.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice job

chestnut is my favorite for shanks they always look goos when oiled .the thumb piece looks good on it .Maple is another nice looking one.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys. 
The paper bark maple does grow wild around these parts here in BC. But if there ever was a wood that checks this is it! I have virtually limited to no problems with most other woods harvested other than this species of maple. As soon as I collect it I paraffin the ends and store for at least a year before working on it. It's a very heavy wood, green and dried.

The Chestnut shanks grow so straight and don't really sprout any off shutes so I agree great looking wood lightly sanded with 220 grit, bark on, and oiled.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done. Nice finish on your sticks.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Both hazel and chestnut grow like that Sean chestnut has a great colour its strong yet light to carry and hard wearing .Its also good to carve a motif in it such as horoscope sign or initials it really stands out.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

You've just reminded me to put my makers mark on them. I'd forgotten.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Think a lot of stickmakers develop there own style and design which in it self is a mark


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes, that's true. I'm not really into carving but like to hunt around for odd shapes and such and just generally use

what has been provided naturally.


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thumb sticks! My favourites. Good work.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

If you could find a natural thumb stick you will be doing well .they are there but getting one is just luck.

finding a y shape piece off a branch is a better chance then fit it to a shank.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Would one of you thumb stick builders post a pic gripping the stick?

I would like to head into the woods looking for some natural "y" shapes to try my hand at making one.

I've got an idea what to look for but a pic of someone gripping a stick will help.

TX, Mark


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Mark,
This I how I grasp my thumbstick with this style topper. Lower down shaft sometimes as well is comfortable also. Sean


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Sean :thumbsu:


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its generally the waywe all do it.

A friend likes his thumb stick to be just below the halfway between the elbow and armpit he saya it better for walking up hill and down dale?

there comfortable to use I have made several there a nice stick quite populat here

. heres a photo i have yet to finish .the buffalo horn needs polishing and the cherry wood will also be capped and is also to be shaped to a shank, its been cut at a 45 degree angle as i like the looks of the cut.


----------

